# levenger bag on sale!



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Levengers has a great looking tote on sale right now for $99 (normally $29. It has an outer pocket that fits the kindle, and an inside pocket that is large enough to hold a small laptop or netbook. It comes in red, black, or brown.

In case anyone has any money burning a hole in their pocket at the moment


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Well don't just sit there! Do you have a link?! 

Ah! Click on the picture. Those are cute!

So, for ladies who carry bags, is that too big a bag to carry? B/c I recently bought a laptop bag, but I'm afraid to use it as anything but a laptop bag, b/c I'm afraid I'll look like I'm carrying everything but the kitchen sink.









Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for fixing the link, Pigeon. You are the best!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Use code spchg1 to save 20% on Levengers website. Works with the above bag too.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, the coupon code put me over the top.    I will write a review when I receive my new black Levenger tote.  I must say, I'm happy to have found this site last year....tons of valuable info, insights and great people.....but, y'all truly are Kindle accessory shopping enablers!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Cammie said:


> Ok, the coupon code put me over the top.  I will write a review when I receive my new black Levenger tote. I must say, I'm happy to have found this site last year....tons of valuable info, insights and great people.....but, y'all truly are Kindle accessory shopping enablers!


That did it for me too! I'm not sure if I'm happy to know about the sale or not - enablers indeed! LOL And I have a big Levenger weakness...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Any thoughts? Anyone?


It kind of depends. How big is the bag? If it's meant to hold a netbook, you're golden. If it's a 17" desktop replacement, yeah, it's too big.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys are killing me...lol!! I just got a new Coach tote and 4 new VB bags. My DH is very understanding, but I don't know if he would be this understanding! I think I will wait for a review as I realllllly like the new Coach tote I just got yesterday.


----------



## ocdkindler (Feb 22, 2009)

oh crap. that is a beautiful bag. and the coupon code...

can anyone recommend a similar bag of theirs, but smaller? i need just for minimal stuff and my kindle, not a laptop too...


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the size and functionality of this bag.  My question is, could it be a manly bag perhaps in black or brown, not pink??
Looks like it might just fit my 13.3" macbook and hold my new friend along with a lot of other necessary stuff.

KindleMur


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice and all but I can't picture me with this


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It is 14 3/4W x 6D x 10 5/8H 

And if you click on the picture and then click on "more photoes" you can see it in black and brown and see the detail of the various sections.

And they have other totes as well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Well don't just sit there! Do you have a link?!
> 
> Ah! Click on the picture. Those are cute!
> 
> ...


I saw that bag online while I was searching and thought it was pretty cute. Is that the laptop bag you got?
I bout one from Acme made with a removable laptop sleeve (in the second pic, is just a tad bulky) and it is a great travel bag and I also use it when I am shooting on 
location... http://www.acmemade.com/


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Levengers has a great looking tote on sale right now for $99 (normally $29. It has an outer pocket that fits the kindle, and an inside pocket that is large enough to hold a small laptop or netbook. It comes in red, black, or brown.
> 
> In case anyone has any money burning a hole in their pocket at the moment


Hmm...not sure how happy I am with you . Now I want the other two colors. I bought this bag in black....it is fantastic! This is the first time I have every purchased from Levenger. The quality rivals my Coach leather purses. I'm going to use this rather than carry both a purse and briefcase to work. It's very nice. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

I carry this bag:
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=10443&

When I keep it cleaned out,I can carry my wallet, ipod touch, kindle and black berry. --Rhonda


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Cammie said:


> Hmm...not sure how happy I am with you . Now I want the other two colors. I bought this bag in black....it is fantastic! This is the first time I have every purchased from Levenger. The quality rivals my Coach leather purses. I'm going to use this rather than carry both a purse and briefcase to work. It's very nice. Thanks for the tip.


I got one in black also and it just arrived yesterday. Wow! I love it--big enough for netbook and kindle but not so huge that I feel dwarfed by it. And the straps adjust to just about any length. This is going to be a great bag to travel with.....and I know what you mean. Now I wonder if maybe I should get a red one as well. Ack. I have got to stop doing this to myself.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I got one in black also and it just arrived yesterday. Wow! I love it--big enough for netbook and kindle but not so huge that I feel dwarfed by it. And the straps adjust to just about any length. This is going to be a great bag to travel with.....and I know what you mean. Now I wonder if maybe I should get a red one as well. Ack. I have got to stop doing this to myself.


lol, on the one hand, WC, black goes with everything. But on the other hand, there's just something about a red bag, you know?
Hi Octochick! That is indeed the bag I bought to carry my laptop. (My work laptop. My manager is horrified, b/c they issued me a fairly staid-looking plain black case which I don't feel the need to use.). The laptop is around 13" or 14"? I think it may just be too big to carry as a bag bag. But it does have black velvet on the back, which is cool.
I got a disney messenger bag yesterday (here's a link, in case anyone has any extra cash: http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1239747_-1_36515__Bags-%26-Totes-Create-Your-Own-Messenger-Bag----Small) I put Dumbo on mine, with my name. I'm still considering the levenger bag. It's awfully pretty, and I like the idea of having my kindle with me most of the time.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, on the one hand, WC, black goes with everything. But on the other hand, there's just something about a red bag, you know?
> Hi Octochick! That is indeed the bag I bought to carry my laptop. (My work laptop. My manager is horrified, b/c they issued me a fairly staid-looking plain black case which I don't feel the need to use.). The laptop is around 13" or 14"? I think it may just be too big to carry as a bag bag. But it does have black velvet on the back, which is cool.
> I got a disney messenger bag yesterday (here's a link, in case anyone has any extra cash: http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1239747_-1_36515__Bags-%26-Totes-Create-Your-Own-Messenger-Bag----Small) I put Dumbo on mine, with my name. I'm still considering the levenger bag. It's awfully pretty, and I like the idea of having my kindle with me most of the time.


You don't work for me,I'd never say a word. I carry mine in a variety of bags, what ever happens to match my mood. I have a blue patent bag, a red one, a couple of other colors and one that is gold. What can I say I like fashion.  Go for it.....


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I got the red one in the mail yesterday.  It is really nice


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Levenger. I just lost my catalogue yesterday. Don't know where it went.   I've never gotten a handbag from them though, but their other stuff is good quality. That bag in red looks nice. Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, on the one hand, WC, black goes with everything. But on the other hand, there's just something about a red bag, you know?
> Hi Octochick! That is indeed the bag I bought to carry my laptop. (My work laptop. My manager is horrified, b/c they issued me a fairly staid-looking plain black case which I don't feel the need to use.). The laptop is around 13" or 14"? I think it may just be too big to carry as a bag bag. But it does have black velvet on the back, which is cool.
> I got a disney messenger bag yesterday (here's a link, in case anyone has any extra cash: http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1239747_-1_36515__Bags-%26-Totes-Create-Your-Own-Messenger-Bag----Small) I put Dumbo on mine, with my name. I'm still considering the levenger bag. It's awfully pretty, and I like the idea of having my kindle with me most of the time.


Robin, I have so wanted the sister bag to that laptop bag you have. It is the one in green with the brunette on the cover. I have it saved in my favorites in eBags and have been eyeing it for a while, but as a single mom, I have a hard time justifying paying so much for a bag for myself no matter how much I HAVE TO HAVE IT!! LOL

I did just buy myself a plain canvas messenger bag, and that was after searching for it online at a few different places for the lowest price. It is VERY plain, but I figured it would be functional and look like a "real" messenger bag so that would give it character! 

http://www.shoppingwarehouse.net/prod-130969.html


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the website says the bag is like 2.5 pounds.  So, yeah, it is sort of heavy...that is kind of hard to get used to, but the bag is pretty nice


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Robin, I have so wanted the sister bag to that laptop bag you have. It is the one in green with the brunette on the cover.


Is it this one:









I never did find it on ebags.com, but amazon has it now for less than $50.

http://www.amazon.com/MOBILE-MPCMB01-Maddie-Cutebug-Messenger/dp/B000VS9R2I/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236263161&sr=8-1

I thought that one was cute too. But it turns out I'm really into bags, so I might not be the best person to ask.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

For the past week I had all my stuff (netbook, K1 in Oberon case, wallet, pocket video, cables, chargers, work paperwork etc) in a VB large backpack that I carried either over my shoulder or in my right hand by the attached handle.  I transferred everything to the Levenger bag. carried it only over my left shoulder yesterday and did notice the difference in weight.  I was surprised since the Levenger bag is probably only around 1 and 1/2 pounds heavier.  I am going to make a conscious effort to carry the Levenger bag the same way I carry the backpack to share and the distribute the load more evenly.  

I probably shouldn't be carrying all this stuff period regardless of the type of bag I carry.  Still, I'm not at the point that I'm ready to give up having everything accessible to me most of the time.  In my defense, I usually park my bag once I get to work and carry a wristlet with my ID, debit card, cash and cell phone when go to lunch or run errands.  I also use the wristlet most of the time during the weekend.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> That is indeed the bag I bought to carry my laptop. (My work laptop. My manager is horrified, b/c they issued me a fairly staid-looking plain black case which I don't feel the need to use.). The laptop is around 13" or 14"? I think it may just be too big to carry as a bag bag. But it does have black velvet on the back, which is cool.


Robin, the bag you got is absolutely perfect for you! Seriously. As soon as I saw the pic I knew it was yours. Please don't let your staid manager talk you out of using it. The business world needs more jazzy laptop bags.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Robin, the bag you got is absolutely perfect for you! Seriously. As soon as I saw the pic I knew it was yours. Please don't let your staid manager talk you out of using it. The business world needs more jazzy laptop bags.


rofl, he doesn't stand a chance of talking me out of using it. Now he's just trying to convince people that I don't so much work for him as with him. which is funny, b/c I've been making that argument for like ever. (And in his defense, he is a good boss. Just apparently not a very fashion savvy one.)


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is it this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's it!!! I wasn't sure how to add a pic... I love it, I'm a brunette which is why I liked it AND the back is purple which is my favorite color... hmmmm... under 50?!!! Okay... I will have to wait until at least I get my tax return check.. I guess that'll spur me on to finally finish my taxes!!  Did you think though that the bag was really big? I mean I know it has to be big enough for a laptop, but do you find it just really large?

Thanks!!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

didir1010 said:


> Yes that's it!!! I wasn't sure how to add a pic... I love it, I'm a brunette which is why I liked it AND the back is purple which is my favorite color... hmmmm... under 50?!!! Okay... I will have to wait until at least I get my tax return check.. I guess that'll spur me on to finally finish my taxes!!  Did you think though that the bag was really big? I mean I know it has to be big enough for a laptop, but do you find it just really large?
> 
> Thanks!!!


The one I bought is actually fairly slim, but I'm not sure about carrying a laptop bag for every day use. Front to back, it's maybe 3 inches wide, and left to right is about 14.5 inches (about.). In fact, it's so slim that it takes some effort to get both the laptop and a covered kindle into the bag at the same time (also, the compartment that's separate from the bigger laptop portion is really skinny, so it takes some jiggering to get the oberon pewter buttons in without catching. Especially if the laptop is already in there.) But the bag is very light, even with the laptop in it. I may try carrying my stuff (wallet, cell phone, all four dollars in cash that i have) in one of the other pockets next week. I feel like a real geek carrying the bag and a purse, even though the purse I carry is small. I would swear I didn't pay all that much for the bag I got, but I saw that recently on Amazon some optimistic person had listed one for nearly $80. But the bag you were interested in is $48.98 from Amazon. And if you're a prime member, there is no shipping. And if you're not a prime member, I bet you could hit 8 with a bread roll from your keyboard.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The one I bought is actually fairly slim, but I'm not sure about carrying a laptop bag for every day use. Front to back, it's maybe 3 inches wide, and left to right is about 14.5 inches (about.). In fact, it's so slim that it takes some effort to get both the laptop and a covered kindle into the bag at the same time (also, the compartment that's separate from the bigger laptop portion is really skinny, so it takes some jiggering to get the oberon pewter buttons in without catching. Especially if the laptop is already in there.) But the bag is very light, even with the laptop in it. I may try carrying my stuff (wallet, cell phone, all four dollars in cash that i have) in one of the other pockets next week. I feel like a real geek carrying the bag and a purse, even though the purse I carry is small. I would swear I didn't pay all that much for the bag I got, but I saw that recently on Amazon some optimistic person had listed one for nearly $80. But the bag you were interested in is $48.98 from Amazon. And if you're a prime member, there is no shipping. And if you're not a prime member, I bet you could hit 8 with a bread roll from your keyboard.


Thanks so much for the reply. I had been eyeing it on eBags.com and it was always $80 and sometimes it was on sale for $75!! So I will definitely have to give some thought about getting it for 1/2 off!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

ooohh, you are all so bad for my wallet!!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm starting to think that maybe the moderators should institute a minimum acceptable credit rating to come into this forum.  Of course, the problem with that is that if you hang out on this forum long enough, after about six months you may no longer have the necessary credit rating to stay.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe the moderators should institute a minimum acceptable credit rating to come into this forum. Of course, the problem with that is that if you hang out on this forum long enough, after about six months you may no longer have the necessary credit rating to stay.


Six months  You have more will power than I do, I'd say 3 months when you include all books being purchased for your Kindle.  I just look at it that we are trying to help get the economy rolling again with our spending. I call it patriotic spending.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I call it patriotic spending.


That's the spirit!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

We at least need a warning label sticky.

Something like, "Abandon hope, all ye who enter here."



**wanders off to look at the latest two decalgirl skins**


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> That's the spirit!


It's the Help Your Country Use Your Visa, Mastercard, Amex, and Discover Stimulus Package.  Now if the banks and the government just appreciated me for this sacrifice.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> ooohh, you are all so bad for my wallet!!!


such a horrible addicition


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is it this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is very neat!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Levengers has a great looking tote on sale right now for $99 (normally $29. It has an outer pocket that fits the kindle, and an inside pocket that is large enough to hold a small laptop or netbook. It comes in red, black, or brown.
> 
> In case anyone has any money burning a hole in their pocket at the moment


I bought this bag in red and it just arrived. Gorgeous! So gorgeous, in fact, I ordered another in brown.

I thank you, Wysteria-Clematis. (But my husband does not thank you.)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> I bought this bag in red and it just arrived. Gorgeous! So gorgeous, in fact, I ordered another in brown.
> 
> I thank you, Wisteria-Clematis. (But my husband does not thank you.)


Don't mention it! For a bag that can hold so much it also seems to be extremely light weight (as opposed to most laptop cases). But I am thankful it doesn't come in a bigger assortment of colors because I'd probably pick up a few more myself! Of course we saved $200 by getting it on sale so you'd think our husbands would be grateful


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Don't mention it! For a bag that can hold so much it also seems to be extremely light weight (as opposed to most laptop cases). But I am thankful it doesn't come in a bigger assortment of colors because I'd probably pick up a few more myself! Of course we saved $200 by getting it on sale so you'd think our husbands would be grateful


Grateful, m-m-m. I'll try that line! Yes, if it came in a royal blue, I would order that one too.


----------

